# What diesel models do you want to see in the future?



## torifile (May 4, 2011)

The F31 in diesel form. Either 320d or 335d. I am tired of not having enough room for all our stuff for family trips. I want to drive *my* car, not the CR-V!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

torifile said:


> The F31 in diesel form. Either 320d or 335d. I am tired of not having enough room for all our stuff for family trips. I want to drive *my* car, not the CR-V!


Replace the CR-V with an X5


----------



## gtobynj (May 21, 2012)

I would like another 335d please (well ok a 3 with the M50d engine their using across the pond) with the 8 speed tranny but one that is actually programmed to take advantage of the characteristics of the engine!


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

None unless the european manufacturers can make a diesel car with a reliable emissions system (DEF/DPF/EGR) that will not require repalcement/repair for at least 200k miles.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

cssnms said:


> None unless the european manufacturers can make a diesel car with a reliable emissions system (DEF/DPF/EGR) that will not require repalcement/repair for at least 200k miles.


I did not realize we could ask for the impossible. In that case I want an AWD 5 series that makes 700hp with 1000tq. It will get 70mpg and have a 7-speed MT with the first 6 gears being close ration. Oh it also will have a built in margarita machine.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

cssnms said:


> None unless the european manufacturers can make a diesel car with a reliable emissions system (DEF/DPF/EGR) that will not require repalcement/repair for at least 200k miles.


VW seems to be doing fine...


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

AutoUnion said:


> VW seems to be doing fine...


What is the service life interval of their DPF? I thought all of them were under 200k.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> What is the service life interval of their DPF? I thought all of them were under 200k.


Around 150k miles, but the overall emissions systems of MB/VAG diesels seem much more sorted than BMW's systems

DPF replacement depends on your driving style. More stop-n-go? You have to replace it earlier.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

AutoUnion said:


> Around 150k miles, but the overall emissions systems of MB/VAG diesels seem much more sorted than BMW's systems
> 
> DPF replacement depends on your driving style. More stop-n-go? You have to replace it earlier.


So they probably can't meet his 200k mile criteria  ... I actually not hold the DPF lasting beyond 100k as a criteria but that is just me and my willingness to bypass it if/when the time comes.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I question you guys didnt AUDI win the many races with their R10 DIESEL engines for many years correct me on this please!!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Axel61 said:


> I question you guys didnt AUDI win the many races with their R10 DIESEL engines for many years correct me on this please!!


I do not know if it was the R10 but I do believe you are correct that for a number of years their diesel race car was the winner. Then I think Pueget(sp?) brought their diesel race car to the scene and it obliterated the Audi. Does this mean I should buy a Pueget(sp?) ? :/


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I just got this message today from AUDi, when I planned to buy one a year ago until I met my match the 335d, here's the link

http://www.audiusanews.com/newsrele...ctory-fia-world-endurance-championship&mid=95


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I'd like more 4-cyl diesels in ordinary sedans, wagons, and hatchbacks. VW has pretty much a monopoly on that segment of the market. The Chevy Cruze diesel looks promising though.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

If by VW you include Audi then you are right on. Audi's A3 TDI is a nice small car with a diesel (of course it is a VW diesel which is not bad). I do wish they would get away from the belt cam drive and go to a chain! That major expense at about 60K miles always turned me off! Personally I would love a diesel Acadia, Enclave, or Durango -- I need a real adult capable third row!


----------

